# American Inventor



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

Anyone else interested in this? I haven't heard too much about it other than the previews. I think it is on tonight at 8:00. Didn't see a thread.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I'll be watching. Sounds like it will be a fun show. I don't know how the actual competition will work though. Are they trying to find an inventor or best invention?


----------



## ireland967 (Feb 27, 2003)

The press is giving it a good drubbing, but it looks like an interesting premise - I'll be watching.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know. I just keep seeing the preview of the judge asking a contestant if his invention is a stick. I imagine just like American Idol the first episodes will be the most entertaining.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

drjlb said:


> I don't know. I just keep seeing the preview of the judge asking a contestant if his invention is a stick. I imagine just like American Idol the first episodes will be the most entertaining.


"You've just invented the sleeve!"


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'll be watching.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm curious to see if "serious" inventions will inherently win over "fun" ones. The commercial shows the guy hoping he helps save a child's life every day ... who's going to vote for the dog sized hamster wheel after someone says that?!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Looks good. However, I will be recording it only around other shows. Tonight for instance, it is on from 8-10 pm. I am recording it from 8-9, then I am recording My Name is Earl, then back to American Inventor from 9:30-10pm.


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

I like looking at crazy things in regard to inventions so this might be a very good show. Do they have a battle of the inventions at the end or something? Like Robot wars?


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I am recording it also, I will have to watch Earl Live

Bill


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I watched about half so far. I like it. It is produced by Simon from American Idol. I saw him interviewed by Jimmy Kimmel. Jimmy asked if any of the judges slept with any contestants like Paula! Simon cracked up over that!


----------



## omnibus (Sep 25, 2001)

The kid's "invention" is another one that's already on the market. It's a much more compact unit that's intended to be trapped between a car window and the drip gutter. 

edit: It's in the "Carol Wright gift's" catalog 

I don't remember if it's the "Sharper Image" or more likely a similar catalog outfit that sells them.

Biggest moron award goes to the punk rocker who moved the guitar inputs from the front to the back. Whooooooooo!


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Biggest "D'OH" moment goes to the woman with the Beddie Buddie or whatever it was called. She explains her bedsheet with pockets on it to hold water bottles, small items, etc. One judge asks her how much she has spent on this and she says $12,000. Then Engineer Inventor guy stops her and says that the product is already on the market, he has one on his bed at home. Can you say PATENT SEARCH???


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

She was probably going by what the "patent company" told her when they gave her the big book. And since they are ripoff artists, they probably didn't do much more then a Search & Replace in Word and hit Print.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

If nothing else, perhaps this will put that bogus patent company out of business.

What's really sad about this is the lack of grace displayed by some of the inventors who were turned down. (I didn't catch the first 15 minutes so I don't know the percentage) Is that what we've become? Whiners and foul-mouthed jerks? It's fine to walk away believing the judges are wrong, but really, talk about shoving it in their faces or employing the "f" word? Show some dignity!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

You mean I shouldn't call 1800 invent to patent my idea and they will help me bring it to market? I'm definitely not on their side but i wonder if they can sue even though no names were mentioned

I had no idea this was simon's baby but did think it was a simon rip of because of the brit there. Then the credits surprised me that he actually produced it. The inventor dude is so full of himself there's no cup big enough to hold his ego. I agree that if a contestant is rude, you can be rude back, but to shoot some of the people down so hard was uncalled for. 

I greatly disliked that they showed us so few of the bad ideas. I figured, per AI, that they would not show us all the good stuff so we were surprised later in the show. Fine. But if you didn't watch the piece right after most commercials, where they showed people in line with their stuff, you would never have seen half the inventions. I feel totally ripped off. And while I didn't run the time, i'm betting there was more than avg number of commercials in this show. I'm used to the FF time with AI and this felt much worse. 

I cant tell...is there prescreening or does everyone get in? It does seem like they are letting in the jokesters for good tv. The old guy with goggles is one example of this. 

My wife and I liked the weight lifting stuff the most. Dedicated space is one obstacle to many people's not getting a gym at home and unless you are building for Mr America, Im sure doing those little weights is better than nothing. I hope that gets to market. 

I thought the solar thing was on the market as a coworker and I talked about that just the other day when we were talking about car battery chargers.

The guy with the mini fridge that's solar may have a good idea. But i think instead of their stupid questions they should have asked : what if it's cloudy? is it safe for perishables like lunch meat? etc. I could see them badgering him with those questions but not the crap they asked. 

What did you think of the mom that likes to suffocate kids?

Hey what was the show on the other channel last year that was very similar to this? I never recorded the rest of it and would love to know what went on there.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

newsposter said:


> I thought the solar thing was on the market as a coworker and I talked about that just the other day when we were talking about car battery chargers.


I haven't finished watching the show yet. What is the solar thing you mentioned? Does it charge your car battery?

My wife's VW Jetta came with a solar panel that attaches to the window via suction cups and plugs into the cigarette lighter to keep the battery charged. Is that what it is?


----------



## LordFett (May 6, 2005)

newsposter said:


> You mean I shouldn't call 1800 invent to patent my idea and they will help me bring it to market? I'm definitely not on their side but i wonder if they can sue even though no names were mentioned


Yeah those companies are scams. Anyone remember a few years ago Phillips/Magnavox released a TV with a remote that had a speaker on it? You lost your remote and pressed a button on the TV and it made the remote beep? A friend and I designed that in High School and submitted it to 1800 invent and never heard back. Being young and reckless we gave up the idea and kept getting drunk. We were very pissed when we saw it being marketed, but there was nothing we could do. I still have 3 inventions I've never done anything with because of this. Maybe someday I'll get patents for them.

I wish I had seen this, I dislike Idol but I think I might be able to get into this.


----------



## drjlb (Feb 2, 2004)

The one "invention" that I could not believe that they passed into development was the edible snowglobes. If that is is the next great thing America has to offer the world, we may as well pack up now. 

I could not believe their reaction to the Tizzy Tube. Yeah, dumb idea, but they needed step ladders to get all the way up on those high horses. Geez.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I had an idea that I thought was great a couple of years ago, but didn't do anything about it. Last night I saw it mentioned on the show. I think the guy called it a "step and pee" or something like that. Basically it's a toilet seat that lifts when you step on a pedal, like the trashcan lids do.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

markz said:


> I haven't finished watching the show yet. What is the solar thing you mentioned? Does it charge your car battery?
> 
> My wife's VW Jetta came with a solar panel that attaches to the window via suction cups and plugs into the cigarette lighter to keep the battery charged. Is that what it is?


Yes, it's something like that but no, that's not what the guy was marketing. The existing product is a way of keeping colder climate batteries charged for cars you dont use so much. His product was basically a traditional cooler with a fridge pack on top and outlet on the side for cell phones etc.

My coworker was the one that told me about the thing for dogs etc, but i still doubt it would work, heck even with full windows down, i doubt you could get the car down to the "only 90' degrees it would be outside on a summer day.

Im no dog person but that would be cruel to leave a dog in a car under those conditions.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

drjlb said:


> The one "invention" that I could not believe that they passed into development was the edible snowglobes. If that is is the next great thing America has to offer the world, we may as well pack up now.
> 
> I could not believe their reaction to the Tizzy Tube. Yeah, dumb idea, but they needed step ladders to get all the way up on those high horses. Geez.


I think the globes were marketable to the moms of the world that want something cute to do and also it would make a great shower gift etc. I'm just guessing of course since i'm not a mom But if 85% of all purchases are influenced by women, then you'd be a fool not to market to women.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

It would have been better if they told the kid his invention already existed instead of it wasn't good enough...

Solar powered car cooler.









The solar powered radio, cell phone charger, cooler fridge just isn't pratical. The solar cells are very expensive and wouldn't be able to handle all that capability well at all. 
Perhaps if the cooler was filled with batteries!


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

newsposter said:


> I think the globes were marketable to the moms of the world that want something cute to do and also it would make a great shower gift etc. I'm just guessing of course since i'm not a mom But if 85% of all purchases are influenced by women, then you'd be a fool not to market to women.


What the heck was snow globe about it?

It had a poorly fitting cover over a minature candy gingerbread house like scene.

Sick it on HSN and I am sure it will do fine though...


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

The sand bag filler seems like a good idea but it really not practical to manufacture, and deliver hundreds if not thousands to the site.

Too big, too expensive to manufacture, take up too much space, etc.

This simple device seems better overall - flat, lightweight cheap, and functional








http://www.angelguardproducts.com/industrial/ezbagger/ezbagger.htm


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I am kind of torn on this show. While I found a lot of it entertaining, the overall package annoyed the crap out of me. It seemed like they were using left over music from My Big Fat Obnoxious Boss as well as a lot of other production values from that show. Some of the Judges reactions seemed way overdone as well as scripted. That woman judge needs to go, it seems that she is totally angling to get a talk show deal out of this. I was tired of her feeling everyones journey after about 5 minutes. The inventor guy is totally manic, either he is a total dick or super nice. I think I will give it another shot but I really hope they change the music and get rid of the interviews that take place in front of the "heavenly light." 

As for the inventions. Holy crap! The whole show was worth it to see the "Beddie Pouch" lady! She was Chefs parents incarnate! "He musta made that mutha****er himself!" Oh I just wanted to hear her say "oh 'bout tree fitty." I can't believe the money that some of these people spent. The sand bag guy spent how much for his thing? Don't get me wrong it's a good idea but you could go to Home Depot and cobble that thing together for under a 100 bucks. I wish they had asked the cooler guy if his thing actually worked, I get the impression that it didn't. I don't understand the reaction to the "Tizzy Tube" either. I thought it was stupid but not because it was a "prison." It was stupid because it would make getting in trouble fun and just encourage that kind of behavior instead of discouraging it. Maybe they should have hooked her up with the Time Out Squirrel lady.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

anyone get the feeling that we are on ABC FAMILY and they are pushing through the feel good stories of the year regardless of merit? that woman judge seems like she's going to cry at every other contestant and they ask about passion and things like that. 

Also the fight about her not having kids etc almost seemed like a paula/simon kind of thing.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

These things are everywhere!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

MighTiVo said:


> These things are everywhere!


"you made that muth****er yo'self!"


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I was very disappointed in the show as whole. Think I'll be erasing that season pass...

I mean- now what happens? They give them XXX number of $$ to refine the product, so next week we see a new color sand shovel, or a new flavor snow globe? Then the week after what happens?

I know that there are a lot more gifted inventors and tinkerers out there with products that will enhance or amuse us. This selection of products and people was just not up to snuff IMO.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

The pole pruner looked like it was off the shelf, but even if he did make it, same idea already exists (move handle to cut instead of pull rope)

Fiskars calls it their _Ropeless, PowerStroke cutting action_


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

The bicycle looked fun, but a bit dangerous to have a human being as your front bumper.










My favorite was the Smoking Gun









His idea seems useful if repackaged a bit to use on the stovetop, oven, or gas grill.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I wasn't sure how to use the money either. I had thought either they would buy the idea at the end for 1 mil or else they need the 1 mil to make their product better. many different ways of looking at it. Thing is i know one of the judges said that they needed to have a money making product which led me to believe they got a piece of the pie.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I believe that they give the winner a million dollars, in return the winner must sign over the rights to their product. That's what I heard on yesterday's NPR interview. I could very well be wrong.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmm... this was pre-empted by the local high school basketball tourney. From the comments above I have decided to be angry that I missed it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

The judging criteria makes no sense to me. All that matters is whether the product works, is usefull, and marketable. The one that has the potential to be the most profitable should win. The inventor's personality, determination, sacrifice or sob story is irrelevant.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

According to some early reports, the show did well ( http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman/publish/article_3517.asp) :

ABC started the night in the lead with a 4.9 rating among 18-49s at 8 p.m. for the first hour of Inventor. CBS was second with a 3.5 for basketball, NBC third with a 3.3 for Will & Grace (3.7) and Four Kings (2.9) and Fox fourth with a 2.2 for That 70s Show (2.4) and The Loop (2.0). Univision was fifth that hour with a 2.0 for Contra Viento y Marea, WB sixth with a 1.1 for a repeat of Smallville and UPN seventh with a 1.0 for repeats of Everybody Hates Chris and Love, Inc.

At 9 p.m. ABC led again with a 5.9 average for its second hour of Inventor. CBS and NBC tied for second at 4.4, CBS for basketball and NBC for My Name is Earl (4.5) and The Office (4.2) with Fox fourth with a 2.4 for The O.C. and Univision fifth with a 2.1 for Alborada. That left WB sixth with a 1.1 for a Supernatural rerun and UPN seventh with a 0.8 for repeats of Eve and Cuts.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

My wife and I thought that Doug Hall, the hawaiian shirted inventor was an ass. He seemed to talk down to most people, and yet he was there once. He seemed to disagree when the others agreed and vice versa. Just hated his attitude.

KD


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kdelande said:


> My wife and I thought that Doug Hall, the hawaiian shirted inventor was an ass. He seemed to talk down to most people, and yet he was there once. He seemed to disagree when the others agreed and vice versa. Just hated his attitude.
> 
> KD


So what did you think of him telling Junior "I see myself in you" then saying no!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

newsposter said:


> So what did you think of him telling Junior "I see myself in you" then saying no!


He told him the truth. He did good work but this particular invention wasn't good enough. The fact that it already exists doesn't help much either.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I like the idea of this show. It really shows the strengths that our country has that others don't, primarily inventiveness and innovation. Although the time-slot is bad, I hope the move it, or re-run it. I like the smoking gun guy too. Especially the bag of hickory smoked potato chips. 
I will bet that as soon as they find a winner, a bunch of people will come out of the woodwork with news stories and lawsuits saying that they already invented that, no matter what the invention is.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> I like the idea of this show. It really shows the strengths that our country has that others don't, primarily inventiveness and innovation.


Ummmm, do you really believe that other nations don't have inventors or innovators?



DeDondeEs said:


> I will bet that as soon as they find a winner, a bunch of people will come out of the woodwork with news stories and lawsuits saying that they already invented that, no matter what the invention is.


This will be interesting. I'll bet you're right. I wonder how they've covered themselves for that.


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

What makes me a bit sad about this is the people who have put everything they have into one single idea without seeing if somebody else has already done it. Emotionally, financially, they're completely emersed in it. It' so sad that they can be completely devastated by two words: "been done". It's their own fault, of course; they should have stayed on top of things.

I've met people like this who get an idea and make it their life's mission. My nephew, for example, has been shopping around and working on his idea for years. It was a good idea but now it's past - the internet has made his idea obsolete. Yet he can't let go of it. I think a true inventor has a lot of other ideas up his/her sleeve and simply moves on.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

wendiness1 said:


> My nephew, for example, has been shopping around and working on his idea for years. It was a good idea but now it's past - the internet has made his idea obsolete.


Al Gore stole your nephew's idea!


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I'd like to see a list of Inventor Doug's inventions, esp the 18 they said most American's use. I guess google could help.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Swirl_Junkie said:


> I'd like to see a list of Inventor Doug's inventions, esp the 18 they said most American's use. I guess google could help.


I was just about to post the same thing. I have googled a little and cannot find anything he has invented. If they are gonna say that we use 18 of his inventions, they need to back it up with a list. I bet I only use 17!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I was not sure I wanted to watch this show, but I was sure glad I did! It was very interesting to see all the ideas everybody came up with. 

The space boy with the beetle space farm thingie was hysterical, as was the "old codger" with the smoking gun. 

If they really cared about "passion" and "heart" they would've let the little kid through. Too much Extreme Makeover-y for me, as someone else already mentioned. But, I'm already looking forward to the next show!

The one on MSNBC was called Made in America, IIRC. I never did see who won that one, but it too was a very interesting show!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Well after reading Doug's resume at his site
http://www.doughall.com/aboutDoug/dougCV.asp

I get the distinct feeling that he is a total bull$#!+ artist.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Figaro said:


> He told him the truth. He did good work but this particular invention wasn't good enough. The fact that it already exists doesn't help much either.


I thought his tact was severely lacking. He could have said "i see me in you but like at that age, i wasn't always successful and unfortunately since you created something that exists, this isnt one of your better choices"

but that's just me wanting to lighten the blow to a kids heart.

A cursory review of the bio linked in the above thread shows his inventions indeed are not easily found. If i invented things, i admit i'd have that on my home page front and center. Maybe his aren't worthy enough to be noted and all he does is sell things


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

MighTiVo said:


> The bicycle looked fun, but a bit dangerous to have a human being as your front bumper.
> 
> l.


Wouldn't a human be the ultimate in cushioning for a fall?


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

Here in NYC, ABC let loose a marketing campaign in which they handed out Hershey bars with "American Inventors" wrappers.
Still forgot to watch it ...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

One website said that he or his firm has invented or reinvented 18 things or services most households use.

Is reinventing something like moving a guitar cord from the front to the end of a guitar?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I just emailed Doug and requested a list of the 18 inventions we all use. I told him it would be interesting to see the list to substantiate his claim. I will let you know if I hear back from him.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

markz said:


> Is reinventing something like moving a guitar cord from the front to the end of a guitar?


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

markz said:


> I just emailed Doug and requested a list of the 18 inventions we all use. I told him it would be interesting to see the list to substantiate his claim. I will let you know if I hear back from him.


Ohhhhhhhhhhh! This'll be good!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

markz said:


> I just emailed Doug and requested a list of the 18 inventions we all use. I told him it would be interesting to see the list to substantiate his claim. I will let you know if I hear back from him.


Canned response in 3...2...1...


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

newsposter said:


> So what did you think of him telling Junior "I see myself in you" then saying no!


That was the epitomy of our aggravation. F'ing jag-bag for that. The kid was likely not going to win so he would have learned something about rejection, he didn't need to get hit on the first pass with comments like that.

KD


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

My understanding was that he invented WAY more than 18 things. They just determined that the average american household had 18 of his invetions. I also got the impression he did most of his inventions while working for large corporations.

I suspect most of his inventions are innocous things like the rubber foot on the bottom of a coaster holder or something like that.

It will be interesting to see if he responds.

By the way.. here is a link to some information regarding a speech he gave at an inventors convetion recently:

http://www.inventorsalliance.org/newsletters/iabac_02_11_06_Doug_Hall_review.html

Not really interested enough to review the powerpoint presentation, but perhaps someone else is.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Well I lied, I downloaded the powerpoint and glanced through it. Seems like generic motiviational speaker nonsense. Looking at his site and the Eureka site, I am starting to get the fraud sensation as well. Why would a well-established inventor ignore any discussion or provide zero information about anything tangible he has done. The only things I can tell he has done is telling other people what to do. One article I found even focused on his new process for brainstorming.

Seems like he is selling dreams more than anything. All his information is extremely generic.

Edit:

http://doughall.com/aboutDoug/dougCV.asp

Apparently his entire inventing career existed in the 9 years he worked at Proctor and Gamble as a Master Marketing Inventor.

Really have no idea what that is.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

MighTiVo said:


> The sand bag filler seems like a good idea but it really not practical to manufacture, and deliver hundreds if not thousands to the site.
> 
> Too big, too expensive to manufacture, take up too much space, etc.
> 
> ...


Eh.. you have to squat to use that one. The guy's big tube is usable by someone standing. One scoop is enough to fill the sandbag while you have to keep scooping while squating with the one you posted.

I don't think it would be all the difficult to make either. Just a couple moulded bits and they do nest somewhat for transport/storage.

Probably more of a personal preference then an actual difference in their use.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Well after reading Doug's resume at his site
> http://www.doughall.com/aboutDoug/dougCV.asp
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that he is a total bull$#!+ artist.


Well, if you look at his webpage, right there it says

EDUCATION:

University of Maine, *B.S*. Chemical Engineering, 1981

emphasis mine.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

wendiness1 said:


> If nothing else, perhaps this will put that bogus patent company out of business.
> 
> What's really sad about this is the lack of grace displayed by some of the inventors who were turned down. (I didn't catch the first 15 minutes so I don't know the percentage) Is that what we've become? Whiners and foul-mouthed jerks? It's fine to walk away believing the judges are wrong, but really, talk about shoving it in their faces or employing the "f" word? Show some dignity!


Dignity? Thats not good for TV!


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

It wouldn't surprise me if the "inventions" at Proctor and Gamble amounted to something like redesigning a detergent box or creating a new and improved soap. Really, what sort of "inventions" does P & G market?

I also find it amusing that his resume lists the TV series and identifies him as the "truth teller".


----------



## Ntombi (Mar 17, 2004)

He has an inventing think tank, or something like that, and he works for majr corporations, so he may not be able to identify some or all of his inventions, contractually speaking. I did think he was overly harsh to some of the inventors, but I didn't find him a total jerk. 

The woman, on the other hand, was making me so sick that I ended up FFing past most of her comments, especially if I saw her tearing up! ICK.

I'm interested enough to keep watching.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

I just saw it last night, and I thought the troll man WAS a total jerk.

And, I also googled him to find out what of his 18 inventions we use, and they are nowhere to be seen. His resume is bland and detailess. 

No wonder he felt the pretty boy singers were scamming them - takes one to know one.

I didn't much care for the show. I found it boring. My complaints are the same as many - rude people, unlikable panel members, forced conflicts, over-the-top emotion, and inventions I'd already seen in stores. 

I can't imagine what they are going to do for future episodes.

Oh, and I am a mom, and I can't for the life of me understand that candy house cookie dome thing. I like crafts, I like cookies, but WTF are you supposed to do with THAT? Do you make a little gingerbread house, set it under the dome to look at? Why??? To feed ants? It's stupid, I'd never buy one in a million years.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Think of that snowglobe as a tiny little fruit/candy basket. You make it to give as a gift.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'd be pissed if I got display candy as a gift. I just like it in a ready-to-eat sack.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

DeDondeEs said:


> I will bet that as soon as they find a winner, a bunch of people will come out of the woodwork with news stories and lawsuits saying that they already invented that, no matter what the invention is.


Isn't that what patents are for? First application generally wins.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I have no additional information about the show, but I would expect that we'll see like 5 or 6 weeks of qualifying rounds. Then we'll get back to some of the ones that went through and they will have money to improve their products. This will also be when research goes into patents, etc and we'll probably see a bunch of these that are already patented. 

Then I guess we will start to see product trials, marketing studies, etc with the new products and how they do with test subjects. At some point there will be a vote by America. Maybe after each "phase" of development/production, America will vote and an invention will be eliminated. I have really enjoyed the show so far and I will keep watching.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Well after reading Doug's resume at his site
> http://www.doughall.com/aboutDoug/dougCV.asp
> 
> I get the distinct feeling that he is a total bull$#!+ artist.


There are no patents issues since 1976 to either Doug Hall or Douglas Hall.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

wendiness1 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if the "inventions" at Proctor and Gamble amounted to something like redesigning a detergent box or creating a new and improved soap. Really, what sort of "inventions" does P & G market?
> 
> I also find it amusing that his resume lists the TV series and identifies him as the "truth teller".


P & G has tons of patents if you care to look. My brother works there and has a few.

I have no idea what he calls an invention, but I have a more than passing familiarity with what the Patent Office calls one. Very few of the ideas I saw last night could have been patented. The real issue is that a patent doesn't make something a success, marketing and need do.


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

DancnDude said:


> I have no additional information about the show, but I would expect that we'll see like 5 or 6 weeks of qualifying rounds. Then we'll get back to some of the ones that went through and they will have money to improve their products. This will also be when research goes into patents, etc and we'll probably see a bunch of these that are already patented.
> 
> Then I guess we will start to see product trials, marketing studies, etc with the new products and how they do with test subjects. At some point there will be a vote by America. Maybe after each "phase" of development/production, America will vote and an invention will be eliminated. I have really enjoyed the show so far and I will keep watching.


I got the impression from one of the preview interviews (GMA maybe) that a winner has already been selected. Perhaps they were discussing what "would" happen, instead of what already did.

It seems I recall said the product selected was something that would change how we did something, would make it safer, and would be available on Amazon.com.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

MighTiVo said:


> It seems I recall said the product selected was something that would change how we did something, would make it safer, and would be available on Amazon.com.


I cant wait for the bear-killing wand.


----------



## TR7spyder (Feb 28, 2006)

Is it just me, or the production quality seemed poor for a real network show? Overall, I found this show entertaining in a train-wreck type of way I can see watching the tryouts. 

As for the beach fridge idea, I cant wait to see them put down the amount of amps/hour their tiny solar cell can actually produce. When it is all said and done, they will be lucky if it can charge up their cell phone. Never mind powering a mini-fridge AND a fan. There is a reason why solar challenge cars spend nights plugged into 120V outlets .

But the funniest thing was when one (or more?) of the judges said that they would like to see it being MORE compact!


----------



## jkindley (Apr 8, 2002)

After 2 hours of watching I didn't see anything that I want to buy. The only judge that I thought was half decent was the PR guy and maybe the Brit. The editing was So overly dramatic (yuck).

I will probably watch a few more shows, because I am an engineer and I love to watch how things are created/ invented, but I hope they tone down the circus aspect of the show.

PS That Doug Hall guy is a tool.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Inventor-dude appears to run a think tank inventor ranch... So he doesn't have the 1-800 thing and they are the scammers? Motivational tapes are an invention? If his patents are held by P&G, can the show really claim they are his? I doubt if I have 18 P&G products in my home. The guy was a jerk. I kept think he was Wallace Shawn and was going to spout "Inconceivable!" Wouldn't be surprised if he subsequently "invents" some of the "loser" items he sees from this show. 

The woman was a jerk too. Stated in her bio that she didn't have a hard time telling people "no", then tears up at every sob-story. snore.

Other two guys were cool and seemed to know what they were doing. 

It was really sad to see people saying they had spent thousands of dollars, sold their home etc, when a Google search would have sent them back to the board. Sad show over all. Exercise equipment? yawn.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> P & G has tons of patents if you care to look. My brother works there and has a few.
> 
> I have no idea what he calls an invention, but I have a more than passing familiarity with what the Patent Office calls one. Very few of the ideas I saw last night could have been patented. The real issue is that a patent doesn't make something a success, marketing and need do.


Actually it's quite amazing what can be patented. Check out these crazy patents


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

All i saw was a bunch of Junk not a good idea in the lot, And 60 commercials just don't get it. I know thats what Tivo is 4,, if your not recording 2 other shows at the same time.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I was disappointed in the show. I knew they would bring on some nut cases like they do on Idol, but 95% of these people were looney. I can't imagine any of the product we've seen so far being successful.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> All i saw was a bunch of Junk not a good idea in the lot, And 60 commercials just don't get it. I know thats what Tivo is 4,, if your not recording 2 other shows at the same time.


man i thought i was the only one...3 pages in the thread and finally i got a post that i would have put up.

i had to watch this tivo-less, towards the end it went ..."1 invention"... commercials... "1 invention"... commercials.......it was pretty bad, so i set up my tivo to record the next one so i can take care of the commercials

one more thing, those singers that brought in the spit bowl did they ever say if that was real or not? annnnd was one of the guys the actor from stacked??? like they need the mill


----------



## bluenoise (Jun 10, 2000)

Granny said:


> Inventor-dude appears to run a think tank inventor ranch... So he doesn't have the 1-800 thing and they are the scammers? Motivational tapes are an invention? If his patents are held by P&G, can the show really claim they are his? I doubt if I have 18 P&G products in my home. The guy was a jerk. I kept think he was Wallace Shawn and was going to spout "Inconceivable!" Wouldn't be surprised if he subsequently "invents" some of the "loser" items he sees from this show.
> 
> The woman was a jerk too. Stated in her bio that she didn't have a hard time telling people "no", then tears up at every sob-story. snore.
> 
> ...


I totally agree about the Wallace Shawn reference. I said, "Inconceiveable!" when I first saw him introduce.

You probably have a lot more P & G products in your home than you realize, too. Not every one of their products wears the P & G brand name.

It's an interesting show and I agree with all the comments so far, especially Figaro's analysis of what's wrong with the Tizzy Tube. And that woman dropping tears with every entrant is pretty annoying as is the edits to highlight the flinching and shocked looks on the judges' faces.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> I just emailed Doug and requested a list of the 18 inventions we all use. I told him it would be interesting to see the list to substantiate his claim. I will let you know if I hear back from him.


I still have not received a response from Doug, not even a canned one. Maybe he is busy reinventing email.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

markz said:


> I still have not received a response from Doug, not even a canned one. Maybe he is busy reinventing email.


Okay, I got an email from Doug today. Here is what is says:



> Mark -
> 
> Check out FAQ at www.doughall.com
> 
> ...


Here is the FAQ which says:



> 3. What are the 18 products or services in the average American home?
> 
> Sorry we cant tell you. Our contracts with clients require us to remain silent even after the products are introduced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Yup he is full of crap.


----------



## soupcan (May 11, 2005)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> P & G has tons of patents if you care to look. My brother works there and has a few.
> 
> I have no idea what he calls an invention, but I have a more than passing familiarity with what the Patent Office calls one. Very few of the ideas I saw last night could have been patented. The real issue is that a patent doesn't make something a success, marketing and need do.


A corporation can not be claimed as the "inventor" on a patent, it must be the individual(s) who actually invented the product. When the application is filed the inventor assigns the patent to the company. On the USPTO website you can search by "inventor name" and "assignee name". When it comes to working for a corporation, if you invent a product you are usually contractually obligated to assign it to the company. Your name will be under the "inventor name" and your company will be listed under the "assignee name". The fact that Doug hall worked at P&G for 9 years as a "Master Marketing Inventor" and never once had a single invention patented in his name is pretty revealing. This guy is a fraud who convinces corporate executives to waste their money at his "invention camp" I am not impressed.


----------



## tonyonlinux (Dec 12, 2005)

I personally do not like any of the inventions I have seen on this show so far. Hopefully they save the best for last. The thing is what exactly happens after the casting? So you see the prototype they then what put it in production and whoever sells the most in the short amount of time wins the 1mill is that how it works? Never actually understood the concept of the show other than here is my idea say yes or no.


----------

